# solar AC



## 4crumleys (Mar 1, 2010)

Purchased a house and have to replace the central AC. Companies in Atlanta are advertising a heat pump system with 2-4 solar panels installed on the roof and hooked into the system for just a little more than a non-solar system. My question is will 2 or 4 panels really create enough energy to offset and additional cost of about $1000.00?


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

There are some of us who know nothing about that "system" . . . . .So there fore we can't comment about it.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Can you supply a link to the system?

WWW


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

The others are right in that we need more information. The short answer, however, is no.

Even if you go with $1000 gets you 1000 watts of solar panel, you'll still only see about 5kwhrs/day with clear skies. At $0.20/kwhr, that means you save $1/day. It would take 3 years to start making a savings. If the system would only have 500 watts of panels (more likely for only $1000), you won't see a savings for 6 or more years.

I can't see them doing a "to the code" quality install that cheaply. (unless there are subsidies or rebates you get from the Govt)

Michael


----------



## 4crumleys (Mar 1, 2010)

wy_white_wolf said:


> Can you supply a link to the system?
> 
> WWW


Here is a link to the system that I was asking about.
http://bardi.com/blog/sizzling-summer-savings-free-solar-panels-and-lennox-rebates/


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

The link is to a basic grid tied system and the solar has nothing directly to do with the AC/heating system. It offsets your usage with the power company.

WWW


----------

